# Hello



## brandis (Nov 18, 2021)

New to the Forum but not to riding. Looking to talk gear and learn a little. Mostly ride the Alberta/British Columbia Rockies.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice! Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Welcome to the board. Did you duck a rope???


----------



## brandis (Nov 18, 2021)

Jimi7 said:


> Welcome to the board. Did you duck a rope???


nah. It's a legit run, you just have to enter through a gate.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Isn´t the rope just a recommendation anyway? Oh, yeah, that´s only in Europe...


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome 



Jimi7 said:


> Welcome to the board. Did you duck a rope???


Why duck a rope when you can ollie it  😂


----------

